# double check on rat id



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

siamese 










not got a clue,they look like my chocolate mice but you dont get chocolate in rats


----------



## technomouse (Aug 13, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> not got a clue,they look like my chocolate mice but you dont get chocolate in rats


 Yes you do... Hawthorn Rat Varieties
I can't see the pics properly - at work, so looking on a phone, but to me they just look mink?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

new pic of them n blue on left








18 day old


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

They look like they are mink but not sure and oyu can get chocolate in rats


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks mink.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

update pic 








is he mink.? 5 week


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> update pic
> 
> image is he mink.?



any 1


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

I'm no fancy rat expert but what about a cinnamon ?

forum called staratz would be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

There's no ticking, cinnamon is an agouti colour. Mind you, I do have new specs on so it might just be me who cant see it.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Oldtyme, Im assuming theres Mink in the line, and British/Powder blue?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

ive just weighed all my rats since you said they look so thin and scrawny,all the babies are roughly 5 weeks old,the smallest being 60 gram,the largest being 90 gram,and if im not mistaken for a 6 week old 100 grams is a good weight


----------



## amylls (Sep 18, 2009)

And i would call the rat champagne


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Minerva said:


> She was only asking.... calm down lol.
> 
> Oldtyme, Im assuming theres Mink in the line, and British/Powder blue?


yes there is mink and powder blue in their lines


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

amylls said:


> And i would call the rat champagne


Champagne is off white....with pink eyes... :whistling2:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> yes there is mink and powder blue in their lines


Interesting...i had some very similar colours pop up in a litter from another breeder, they were however agouti versions, but very similar to what you posted up.


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Minerva said:


> Interesting...i had some very similar colours pop up in a litter from another breeder, they were however agouti versions, but very similar to what you posted up.
> 
> image


 I have a dumbo that exact colour! What is it, out of curiosity?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Minerva said:


> Interesting...i had some very similar colours pop up in a litter from another breeder, they were however agouti versions, but very similar to what you posted up.
> 
> image


the to0 i got 1 got black eye and other got ruby eye


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> ive just weighed all my rats since you said they look so thin and scrawny,all the babies are roughly 5 weeks old,the smallest being 60 gram,the largest being 90 gram,and if im not mistaken for a 6 week old 100 grams is a good weight


100g is minimum weight to be honest for 6 weeks old.
All mine, even from big litters of 20+, have all been around the 200g mark in time for homing, bar 1 runty girl who was well teensy and has stayed quite small :lol2:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Please remember this is a forum and not a primay school play ground. Any further name calling, insults or abuse from any of you and I'll start dishing infractions.


EDIT.

Thread cleaned and re-opened to allow the colour of the OP's rats to be determined. Please remember the forum rules when posting....


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

*new pic*


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

Topaz? Pretty thing either way : victory:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Definitely not topaz lol.

I'd guess at cinnamon, but I cant see ticking (new specs), so it really is only a guess.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Definitely not topaz lol.
> 
> I'd guess at cinnamon, but I cant see ticking (new specs), so it really is only a guess.



i have some 2 week old girl like him but cant find any on net that look like them


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> Definitely not topaz lol.
> 
> I'd guess at cinnamon, but I cant see ticking (new specs), so it really is only a guess.


 Could you maybe post a pic of a topaz rat please? I'd like to see one as somebody told me my dumbo girl is Topaz but she can't be as she looks exactly like Oldtyme's :2thumb:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

cazcolecarter said:


> Could you maybe post a pic of a topaz rat please? I'd like to see one as somebody told me my dumbo girl is Topaz but she can't be as she looks exactly like Oldtyme's :2thumb:


here u go Hawthorn Rat Varieties


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

oldtyme said:


> here u go Hawthorn Rat Varieties


 Thanks! Wow, I was waaaaay off :lol2:. At least it wasn't black or something. What do you think your rat's colour is?


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

cazcolecarter said:


> Thanks! Wow, I was waaaaay off :lol2:. At least it wasn't black or something. What do you think your rat's colour is?


not a clue thougth some1 on here know but guess not


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

oldtyme said:


> not a clue thougth some1 on here know but guess not


Humour me and get a belly picture lol....in focus obviously.

They do remind me of the ones i have which have moulted into some pretty odd stuff.
Do you know any other of their genetics, whats carrried etc? what were parents?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Topaz (rex):


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Topaz (rex):
> image
> 
> image


 
OMG that is one beautiful ratty:flrt:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

That's Dave, bred by Connie at Shangri-La Rats. He's an absolute credit to her, it's sad she isn't breeding any more (at least not any time soon). He was on the cover of Starrats recently too (YRC mag).


----------



## cazcolecarter (Jan 11, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> That's Dave, bred by Connie at Shangri-La Rats. He's an absolute credit to her, it's sad she isn't breeding any more (at least not any time soon). He was on the cover of Starrats recently too (YRC mag).


 He's very pretty. What's the difference between Topaz and Silverfawn?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Silver fawn has pink eyes. Topaz has ruby.

And genetics wise - silver fawn is the result of the pink eyed gene on an agouti rat (champagne is the self version), whereas topaz is the ruby eyed gene on an agouti rat (buff being the self version).


----------

